# Snapper bite lately?



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering how the snapper and grouper bitehasbeen. I haven't been out in the gulf in a while from it being so rough. I might be heading out this weekend to some local wrecks. Anyone been out lately within 20 miles of the pass?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Trade that Cessna in for a helicopter and we wouldn't have to worry about them bad seas!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Try 3 barges or russin freighter.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

could have a serious problem with red tide by this weekend.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *lobsterman (10/9/2007)*could have a serious problem with red tide by this weekend.


Yeah, thats right. Forgot to think about that.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

tug heron and pete tide were loaded up saturday with legal red snappers good luck


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

there's alot of snapper out there, but you will have to get out farther than the red tide.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

wheres the red tide at?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It's upto about 12 miles out of Destin and it is also out of Pcola at this rate it will be in the bay sooooooon.


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

went out on sun, rough as hell but the fish were bighting had 32 red snappers 3 lane and 2 blacks in less than 6 hrs


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I was driving through Ft. Walton during lunch and when I went accross the Cinco Bayou bridge there were dead fish floating everywhere. Its the worst I've ever seen it. Thank God, most of the fish I have seen have been catfish.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We went walking out at Crystal Beach / Destin today and came across a monsterous drum! That thing was at least 3' long and FAT! We saw LOTS of bait fish, legal snappers, a red grouper, catfish, ladyfish, ramoras out there - I will post pictures ofthem asap.


----------

